# Estimative Index method Doubts



## bhush (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm dosing with Estimative Index method {Dry Powders directly}
3x Macros {Weekly}
3x Micros {Weekly}
Please tell me at what time I should dose 'Macros' &
what time I should dose 'Micros'

I Turn-on the Lights at 3:00p.m. & Turn-off at 11:00p.m.
Please reply as I'm waiting...

Tell me can I first mix all the Macros{KNO3,KH2PO4,K2SO4} together in a small bottle
of water before putting them in the Aquarium?

Can I mix together Iron & CSM+B before putting in the Aquarium & what time I should dose Micros & Iron?


I'm EI Dosing
thinking about Dosing additional Iron with Chelated Ferrite Liquid{AZOO Chelated Ferrite Liquid}
Using CSM+B as Micros
Please tell me can I use the Chelated Ferrite Liquid?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, everything can be done the way you wrote.

About the time, it doesn't matter much, plants use nutrients all day and night. Although most will be used when the light is on so I always prefer to dose just before (or after) lights on.


----------



## bhush (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks a Lot JoHan for a Quick Reply


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I think most people using EI like to dose the micros and macros on alternating days. This is for two reasons... 1) it forces them to "feed" there tank almost every day, and routines make life easy. 2) Because the phosphate ions can potentially bond with the various micros' cations and may precipitate out of solution.

Some people that dose smaller amounts daily like to dose an AM/PM schedule (macro in morning, micro at night), some just put the dose on opposite ends of the tank.

With our tanks having such a low concentration, I doubt its any REAL concern. Basically, if you aren't getting clouding in your tank after adding ferts, then I wouldn't worry about it.


As for premixes, yours look fine. However, if you choose to dose Ca or Mg (secondary macros) at some point, don't add them to the Macro mix. Sitting in concentrated bottle like that and they will likely precipitate with the phosphate.

For the CSM+B and Iron, you should be fine. CSM+B already has chelated iron in it, you're just changing the ratio of the mix.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I think this board's name should be spelled out in all capitals 

Question's been answered pretty well though, otherwise I'd add something a bit more helpful.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

LOL, I didn't notice it was in the El Natural section. I've moved it to fertilizing. I can see how the EL can be confused with EI.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Since Ei dosing means having extra ferts in the water at all times, it really doesn't matter. If dosing pps pro, dosing about 30 mintues prior to lights is good.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

I do my dosing in the morning and macro on one day and micro the next day and so on for the rest of the week then on Saturday do a 50% water change. and then add nothing all weekend then restart everything back on Monday to Friday. works well for me at the moment but every tank has different needs depending on plants in aquarium and aquarium set up.


----------

